# Hello All.



## IrisKH89 (Aug 9, 2018)

I'm a newbie to the forums. I've been married 7 years to my high school sweetheart. We've been together a total of 13 years and it's been major ups and downs, which brings me here.  :smile2:


----------



## Blaine (Jul 23, 2015)

Welcome Iris come on in an sit right down and tell us whats up


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

IrisKH89 said:


> I'm a newbie to the forums. I've been married 7 years to my high school sweetheart. We've been together a total of 13 years and it's been major ups and downs, which brings me here.  :smile2:


*Welcome to the TAM Family, Iris! We're here to give thoughtful insight to any of your problems and questions, just as we'll be seeking yours!*


----------



## SentHereForAReason (Oct 25, 2017)

Welcome Iris!


----------

